# Alyssa and Snowy's Thread



## Lyssie_boo (Aug 11, 2005)

Hello my name is Alyssa and I have a bunny called Snowy. We are always getting into mischief.

Snowy is one year old and is a white rabbit so he is very lucky. He isvery small and he likes to butt my hand when I feed him. I like toclean him out, give him water and feed him every day. Snowy likes torun around and hates going back in the house. I like to watch my Mummychase him back in.

This is Snowy when he was a baby. Look how small he is in my Daddys hands.







This is Snowy with my other rabbit.






Look at his big ears.






He he is scamping.






This is me feeding him tonight. He likes to eat out of my hand. Sometimes he nibbles my fingers, but it doesn't hurt me.






This picture is me.






Mummy says that this place is great. She says she has lots of friends here and everyone will be nice to me.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 11, 2005)

HiAlyssa!!!



You are soooo pretty! I'm so glad you decided to become apart of the forum. Weall adoreyourMommyand your Daddy very much. Icouldn't wait until you were old enough tosendanote to us as well.

I'm Carolyn and I live inastate in America calledConnecticut. I have three rabbits: Tucker (who's my biggestTrouble Bubblein the house, and he's also the smallest!),Fauna, (who's color iscalled "Frosted Pearl"), andCali. She's VeryVery Big and she's stillgrowing. I think she weighs 16 lbs. now.

Snowy is beautiful.When he bumps your hand thatusually means they want attention, as your mom already probably toldyou. He's so pretty. 

Tucker hates to go back in his cage too. I have to catch himwith a big crab net because he's so fast that I can't get him any otherway. My nephew says it looks like I'm fishing forhim. Wish you could see it. A lot of people thinkit looks very funny to see me run around my place with a net trying tocatch a rabbit.I'd rather he just come over to melike my others do. 

Cali gives me the most kisses. 

Well, I just wanted to say WELCOME ::elephant:TO:colors:THEarty:FORUM,:sillybunny: Dear Heart!So glad you're here!

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 11, 2005)

This was Buck holding Cali.






This is Tucker and Fauna. Tucker's the brown one. He doesn't use the lead anymore.






This is a better picture of Fauna. Your mom loves her.






Here's Tucker being stuck-up.












Wanted to show you Cali's big ears.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi Alyssa,

Welcome to the forum!!!! I love your name...myniece's name is also Alyssa. Your bunny is verycute! You take good care of him, I can tell. I amlooking forward to hearing about the mischief you and he get into!

Sharon


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 11, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## aurora369 (Aug 11, 2005)

I love the picture of Snowy when he was a baby!! This is myabsolute favourite age for baby bunnies, it's so cute when you talk tothem and their little ears poke up.

It's so nice to meet you Alyssa and Snowy, thank you for sharing your pictures, I really enjoyed them.

--Dawn


----------



## Lyssie_boo (Aug 11, 2005)

Carolyn thanks. Do you look like this:fishing:when you catch Tucker? I would like to see a pictureof you doing that:bambiandthumper.



Snowy likes yogurt drops. Does Tucker, Fauna and Cali. What is their favorites?:henandchicks:

We have a new baby called Keira. She is my sister. :stork:

I am going to the pictures with my Nana on the next day after tomorrow.I loved Charlie and the Chocolate Factory. Did you see it?opcorn:

I have got a video on at the moment. It is the Lion King. It is myfavourite and it is sad.I love it and I have a gameboy gameof it too.

I went to the museum today and I saw the Mummys and Dinosaurs and lots of things.

Aww your bunnies are all cute. I love Cali, she has very big ears.:runningrabbit:. 

Mummy told me that Buck went to baby Jesus because he was poorly. That is sad.

Love from

Alyssa


----------



## Lyssie_boo (Aug 11, 2005)

Thank you everyone for writing to me. I would like to have new friends.

My name is Alyssa butsometimes people callme Lyssie or Boo.


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi Alyssa!! I'm so glad you came to the forum!

Snowy is so cute. I love his baby picture. I wouldlove to see some more pictures of him and the other bunnies that livein your house and of course you and your sisters.

I have 13 rabbits. Daisy and Dillon are Holland Lops (I thinkthey call them Dwarf Lops where you live). Sage and Abby areMini Lops. Basil, Orion, Saphy and Lily are MiniRex. Elvis is a Californian. Sampson, Delilah andAnissa are Flemish Giants. Corky is a Flemish GiantMix. I have pictures of them all here somewhere.I'm going to put some new ones up soon, so maybe you can see them.

Jen


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Aug 11, 2005)

I have pinched this picture for my desktop. What a princessshe is. Carolyn seriously what are you trying to do to me posting thispicture. :tears2:

Vickie xxxxxx


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 11, 2005)

Dear Alyssa, 

Hi Buddy! :wave:

I don't really look like this :fishing: when I'm trying to catch Tuckerin a net. I look more like I'm trying to catch a butterfly. That's thekind of net I use. Fisherman use it to catch clams. Your mom willexplain that to you. :wink:

I'll have someone take a picture of me, but I'll send it to you privately. :embarrassed:

Tucker, Cali and Fauna Love Yogurt Drops! Tucker and Cali's favorite kind is Vanilla; Fauna's favorite is Strawberry. 

I'm so glad you have a new sister! :stork: Your Mom told me that youwere the one that suggested the name, Keira. :highfive: It's abeautiful name! :star: Good Job!

I haven't seen Charlie and the Chocolate Factory yet. I'm glad youliked it so much. All That Candy! Can you Imagine visiting such aplace? I'd really like to check that out!

The Lion King is by far, one of my favorite stories Ever! I saw theplay, where people act it out on stage, a couple of weeks ago in NewYork City. It Was Grrrreat! I listen to the music every day when Idrive my car. :note:

:dancing:Hakuna Matata! :dancing:

So you went to the museum and saw dinosaurs? They sure are Tall, aren't they? 

Yes, Buck was poorly, but he's now in good company with Jesus and allour bunnies and loved ones that go to Heaven. He loves us and protectsus Every Day. He's very happy and healthy again. 

:sunshine:

Thank you for your letter. I'll give all my rabbits their favorite treat tonight at bedtime and tell them it was from you. 

:heart:

Your Friend, 
-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Alyssa. It's nice to have you join us here. Snowy is beautiful - I can't believe how tiny he was as a baby - very cute!

I have 2 rabbits, Pernod and Perry, and they are very spoiled .

I saw Charlie and the Chocolate Factory last week and I loved it. Thenagain, I love any film with Johnny Depp . I needed to eat somechocolate after I saw the film, because my mouth was watering so much.

Look forward to hearing more about you and Snowy

Jan


----------



## bluebird (Aug 12, 2005)

Welcome,your bunny is soo cute ,love the first picture.bluebird


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 12, 2005)

Your mom likes this picture of Fauna too.  (I love your avatar! Goofy Girls!!)


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 29, 2005)

Lyssie_Boo,

Hi Honey! 

Just wanted you to know I'm thinking about you!

:hug:

-Carolyn


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Aug 30, 2005)

Hello Carolyn. My Mummy told me that you have been upset. I'm sorry. 

I am moving the next day tomorrow on Thursday to a big, big house. Ihave no toys at the moment because they have been packed away.

Caitlyn is being very naughtyand climbing up things that she shouldnt. She is crying because Mummy got her down.

I love that Winnie the Pooh hes my favourite. I have got it on video but i can't watch it becuase its packed away.

At my new house there is a big park, but I am a bit scared when we move. I don't know why.

Big hugs and Mummy said she will ring you later so if thats is ok I will talk to you.

Alyssa 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lyssie_boo (Aug 30, 2005)

That was my on Mummy's. I did it by an accident.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Alyssa!



I'd love to talk to you later! hone:

Even adults get scared when they have to deal with a change.Once you get into the new house, I know you'll just love itthere. More room, a park...sounds _great!_ You'll getused to it fast and then you'll be telling me how much you loveit. I promise.

Hearing from you absolutely made my day. :sunshine:

Thank you soooo much! You're Simply The Best! I know I'll have a great day now. I'm ready for it!

Talk to you soon!

Love, 
-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 30, 2005)

Ever see a rabbit that swims? Most don't like it, but these guys seem to really love it!


----------



## Lyssie_boo (Aug 31, 2005)

Carolyn It was fun talking to you again lastnight. Do you know when I told you about my two other fishes Rainbowand Angel. Well this morning when I went to feed them Rainbow didn'tcome for food. He died, he was okay last night when I was talking toyou because I was looking at them on the phone. Its sad. Just the daybefore yesterday my Froggy died too. Mummy thinks that it is a virus inthe water and we have to give Angel some medicine in the water so shewill be okay.






My Angel looks like this. She is very, very big and pretty.

Rainbow looked like this






Mummy told me last night that you live in America and that is whereMickey mouse lives. Well nearly where Micky mouse lives. Have you everseen him? Mummy has in somewhere called France. I would like to comeand see you one day and we could go and see Mickey mouse.

I'm am going out now to a moving party. It should be good.

Love

Alyssa

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 31, 2005)

Oh Honey, :sad:

I'm so sorry about Rainbow. :tears2: Such abeautiful baby she was. What a shame. I know how you lovedher and Angel. So sorry about the frogtoo. Yesterday wasa difficultday. Rainbow passed over the Rainbow Bridge and onto seeUncle Buck along with Daisy, Ted, and Katannah.Rainbow is healthy now and swimming along happily. 

On a happier note, yes, I do live in America and you and your familyare welcome to my home Any Time. Consider my home, your homein America. 

I have seen Mickey Mouse. He was very nice.





Hishouse isn't close to my house, but we'd have to work something out sothat you could visit him too...even if it was that we meet at Mickey'shouse. Wouldn't that be fun?!? We have to startsaving our money now. Winnie the Pooh is there, asis Tigger, Piglet and that whole group too. Simba, Timon, andPumba is there too. I had breakfast with them one morningwith Winnie the Pooh when I was there a few years ago when my familyand I took a trip down there together. It was a lot offun. There were 12 of us. Did you know that Winniethe Pooh likes pancakes? I think the syrup reminds him ofhoney. My niece was very young and a little afraid ofEeyore. He's very Big and Tall, and he's very nice.They made friends pretty quickly once he shook her hand. Ididn't see Rabbit when I was there. 


[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=left]Last weekend I saw the Tigger Movie for the firsttime. It was really cute. If you haven't seen it,you should someday. I love the way Tigger bounces and how heand Roo are such good friends - always worrying Kanga because they'rewild together. [/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]They are classic Trouble Bubbles!!![/align]

[align=left]Give your mom and dad and sisters a big hug and kiss for me. [/align]

[align=left]Oh! By the way, Fauna gave me kisses for thefirst time yesterday. I was soooo happy I could hardly fallasleep last night![/align]

[align=left]Love you, :kiss:[/align]
[align=left]-Carolyn[/align]


----------



## Lissa (Aug 31, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Eversee a rabbit that swims? Most don't like it, but these guysseem to really love it!




NO WAY!!! OMG!! :laugh:


----------



## Lyssie_boo (Aug 31, 2005)

Carolyn I can't believe you had brekkie withWinnie the Pooh! That is COOL! The Lion King is my total favouritethough. I have all three for the films. Lion King 3 is my favouritebecause I love Timone and Pumba. They are so Funny. "Timone areyoucrying?" "Nope, I just have something In my eye!" hehe I love it.

We are having a big storm today and I'm worried about my Daddy at workand my animals. I wish I was at your house, is it sunny there? The skyis so horrible and grey and yellow. It is so hot and wet. Mummy when tocheck the bunnies, Daisy is hiding in her bed. I hope it stops soon.

When we move I'm am getting some new Fishes to keep Angel company :dancing:.

I have told Mummy to save up pennies so we can come and see you and Mickey mouse. That would be fun!

I am jelos of you having Fauna kisses. I want them!!

Love

Alyssa


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Alyssa

We had that storm here in Newcastle today - wasn't it really wild? Iwas at work and my computers went off, and it took me 2 hours to geteverything working again :X. When I got home, Pernod and Perry had beensitting the rain - they love it (silly bunnies :?).

Sorry to hear about your fish - they are very beautiful.

Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Lyssa-Boo!

I loved The Lion King too! One of my favorite parts is whenNala pins Simba, and then he tries to get away and she jumps on himagain and says, "Pinned ya _Again_!" Timone and Pumbareally made me laugh. Wouldn't it be fun to hang out withthem for a day? I would not eat bugsthough! 

How was your weekend? Did you enjoy the time with yourgrandmother? I know you two really love each otheralot. I know how she looks forward to your visits.I was thinking about you and your family a lot this weekend.It's a busy time for you. I can't wait to hear all about yournewhouse!



I went to aState Fair with my niece and nephew this weekendand we had a great time. We went on therides

ateicecreamand

,we wentswimming,

,playedgames, my niece hada hair wrap done

,andtalked to a lot of animals at theFair:









:jumpingbunny:,and saw a lotof our friends. (Of coursenone of the bunnies at the fair were as pretty as yours or mine, butthey were really cute, needless to say.)

You'll have to tell your mom to Private Message your new address to me so that I have it. 

Been thinking about you a lot, Honey. Just wanted to send youmy love and kisses. :kiss: Talk to you soon!

Love,
-Carolyn


(Thispicture of Timone and Pumba cracks me up!)


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi Dear!

How do you like the new house? Are you getting settled?

Someone sent these pictures of sand sculptures to me and I knew you'dlike them too, so I'm copying them in here so that you see them.

I hope all is well. :kiss:

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Sweetheart!





I know it's early for Thanksgiving, but you've gotta seethis. It's so silly! Turn up the sound on thespeakers.


[url]http://www.msn.americangreetings.com/view.pd?i=382219626&amp;m=1652&amp;rr=y&amp;sou[/url]


-Carolyn


----------



## Lyssie_boo (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi Carolyn. Hehe that was soooo funny.

It was my parents evening last night and my teacher said I did good.She said I was good at my reading and that I was a very good colourer.

It's mt Halloween disco tomorrow and Im so excited. I will be a witchand Caitlyn is a Pumpkin. AFter I am going to my Grandma's housebecuase Siobhan is coming home. I will ask for somebody to takepictures for you. Caitlyn will look cute as a pumpkin wot she?

Only one more day at school and then holidays!! Being at schoold amkes me tired.

Love alyssa xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lyssie_boo (Oct 20, 2005)

Carolyn thank you for those pictures of sand pictures they are very good. I like Nemo, but I don't like Sharks hehe :fishing:.



:witch:This is me tomorrow

:kiss:

:angelandbunny:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 20, 2005)

Alyssa, What a cute beautiful name. I have acousin and her name is Alyssa too. Seems like your name is popular. Isure love your pretty bun and Snowy suits him too. 

Alissa I have a big bunny like Carolyns but a different color and His name is MeatHead. Cool huh

Jen you need to update your critter crew soon for Alyssa with 3 new buns. Ceddie, Lena and the white one. lol 

Well I sure hope you have fun today Alyssa.

Angel and MeatHead


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 20, 2005)

Check this site out, Lyssie_Boo. 

From me to you. :hug:

http://www.webworksllc.com/I_Like_You.cfm

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 20, 2005)

GoodJob, Lyssie, for getting complimented by your teacher! I knowyour parents wereveryproud of you. Icertainly am! 

I know you'llmake a great witch for Halloween!Don't you just Love Halloween? It's one of my favoriteholidays.The Missus - Buck Jones' wife - is comingto visit me. It should bea lot of fun. Italways is.Last year, when Buck and The Missus cametovisit, we watched ascary bunny movie and wedressed up like rabbits and dressed our rabbits up likepeople. It wasfun.

I bet Caitlyn willmake an adorable pumpkin! I can'twait to see the pictures of you. I hope you get lots and lotsof Candy! 















I don't have a lot of trick-or-treaters visit my house. I may just go out so that I can see some. 

Lots of Love,

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Alyssa!

Since it'll be December 1st when you see this, I thought you might like this card. 

I thought it was really cool. 

http://ww12.e-tractions.com/snowglobe/globe.htm

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## Lyssie_boo (Dec 5, 2005)

Dear Carolyn.

I love that card thank you for showing me it. I made them shake really hard and they shouted AVALANCHE!.

Guess what Father Christmas is coming soon. I am being an elf in mychristmas play. Mummy has bught me a costume for it off ebay.

I put my christmas tree up yesterday, it is gold and copper this year. What colour is yours?

What is Frather Christmas bringing you this year? I'm getting a Huggybath time doll with a bath and changing table. He wets his nappy, eats,has a bottleand blows bubbles and shivvers when he is cold.He even gets poorly and you give him the injection. I'm getting lil'bratz house, 4 ever best friends sleep over house with 4 dolls, a bigdesk table with lots of things to do,paint, plastercineandcolour, beads that you make pictures with and then Mummy irons it over,a game for my gameboy, videosand lots and lots. Mummy saidshe needs a money tree for christmas with all the things I'm getting.

Guess what my teacher said I a mgoodatdrawingso I told my Mummy I wasgoing to be a drawer when i grow up.

I got star of the week at school. I got a certificate and a trophy.

Sweetpeasmommie I love meathead he looks like my rabbit but big. Meathead is a funny name :bunnydance:i like it.

Love from 

Alyssa


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 5, 2005)

Lyssie, Thank you for liking him. He is now 6months old and getting bigger too. Also he is a trouble bubble wholikes to make his mommie chase him everywhere so he don't have to goback in his cage. I put a santa hat on him and took a picture.

You can click on the pics to make them bigger.

The first one is a picture of his very first stocking that I got him.This year is his first christmas. I also took pictures of my guineapigs in their santa hats too. I have 6 guinea pigs and one of them hasvery long hair. If you would like to see them I can post it for youjust let me know.


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Dec 5, 2005)

SPM I have just asked Alyssa if she would liketo see the pictures of the guineapigs and she said she would love to.Her exact words were "aww yeah." So if you want to post the picturesshe would love to see them . 

She wouldn't come to the computer just yet because her favourite TV program is on lol.

Vickie


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 5, 2005)

Sure thing. Give me a few mins and I will have them up.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 5, 2005)

My girls

Patches






Harriette






Autumn





My boys

Prince






Porky






Checkers


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Dec 6, 2005)

Thank you for posting them SPM. I will be sureto show her them when she comes home from school. I can't believe youmanaged to get those shots and they actually stayed still. They are soadorable. I think Harriette is my favourite though. She looks like acuddly toy.

I have a couple of new pictures of Alyssa that was taken at theChristmas Fair at church. please excuse the quality it was at night.

Alyssaand Santa

Cheekyface

Onthe bus

Vickie


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi Lyssie-Boo! :wave:

"Avalanche!" :rofl: That's really funny. I'll have to try it. 

Your Christmas tree sounds gorgeous! I'm not sure if I'mgoing to put one up this year. onder: I've beenthinking about it, but haven't made any decisions. If I do,it'll be a green tree with white lights and gold ornaments andpinecones, cinnamin sticks, and some beads. 

As to what I'm getting for Christmas this year? I don'treally know. Haven't made my list for Father Christmas, but Iwould like for him to bring me a painting of Tucker and one of Calibecause I already have one of Fauna-Girl. Other than that, Ireally don't need anything.

The gifts you asked him for sound like So Much Fun!!! I hopeyou get them. I've been trying to be on my best behavior, butsometimes I just don't feel like doing that. Ya know what Imean? 

A Charlie Brown Christmas was on television last night, but I like thisversion better. Hope you like it as much as I do.Turn up your speakers!

Love, 
-Carolyn

[url]http://www.natesaffle.net/videos/heyyacb.html[/url]


----------



## Lyssie_boo (Dec 12, 2005)

To SPM Thankyou for those pictures of thePiggies. They look very cute. Have they got any presents of fatherchristmas. I like ther hats. My sister was on my Mummys knee and shethought they were kittens and she said "chuch chuch" at them and puther hand out. My sister is a baby and is 18 months.

Carolyn I loved that Charlie Brown video. I turned the speakers up andMy Daddy was in bed :bunnydance:. I hope you get a Christmas tree andmake it pretty, then oyu might feel better. When can I ring you? I amgoing to bed in a few minutes. Can I ring you tomorrow? I have a partyon Wednesday and guess what? Father Christmas is special guest and e isbringing a presant for me. Too on WednesdaySiobhan is cominghome. I can't wait to see her.

I fell today and cut my lip. It hurt.

Love From

Alyssa.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 12, 2005)

Awwwww Lessie I hope you are ok. Make sure youkeep it moist not dry or it will bleed again. Yes they will have somepressies in their stockings on the 25th. they will have some hay andtreats in their stockings.

I would love to see a picture of your baby sister.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 13, 2005)

Well Hello My Dear Friend! :hug:

You turned up the speakers on the Charlie Brown video when your Dad wasin bed?? :shock:You weren't afraid you'dwake the Sleeping Giant?? You're tough! This closeto Christmas, I'm don't do _anything_ wrong. 

I'm not totally out of the spirit of Christmas.  I justdon't think I'll have a tree this year, but that's okay. Istill have Christmas lights up. 

Of course you may call me today. Let me think...onder: The best time to call would be around 4:00-4:30 yourtime. I would love to talk to you! I've missedyou. 

What a great party to go to whereas Father Christmas is the SpecialGuest! I wish I could go too. Don't forget to tellhim to leave a treat for the bunnies. I'm sure he would neverforget that anyway.

This is a picture of last year's tree. I put up small treesbecause my Trouble Bubbles, especially Mr. Tucker, won't leave it orthe lights alone. 

I hope to talk to you soon, Honey. :kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi Sweetheart! 


What did Father Christmas bring you? Did you hear him duringthe night? Did the bunnies get anything from him?

I think this video is really funny, so I'm sending it along to you.

All my love,

-Carolyn



And now for a video for you.http://www.7secondsoflove.com/soupy_george/


----------



## Lyssie_boo (Dec 27, 2005)

Dear Carolyn. Merry Christmas!!. I got lots andlots for Christmas. Everything I said and more. I got a globe that isso fun. A little man flys all around it on a plane and tells us whereeverything is like the ocean and the Eifal Tower. It tells you howeverybody says hello all over the world.You go round theearthwith a joystick and Mummy showed me where you live. It'svery far isnt it?

My Mummy said that you got a lump of coal this year. Is that right? Did you want coal?

I laughed and laught at that soup song and played it again. I don'tthink I would like some of the soup that they said. Varuuca andtapeworm soup :vomit:!! Eugh! Eugh!

Snowy loved all his carrots and yogurt drops. Daisy andBuster liked them too. Did Cali, Tucker and Fauna get anything nice?

Alyssa xxxxxx


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi Sweetheart! :wave:

I knew you'd get a lot of presents from Father Christmas and even morethan you asked for. You're such a good girl. I bethe just couldn't wait to get to your house because he was so excited toget those toys in your hands. 

Yes, I did get coal. I didn't ask for it, but I got it. It's a big piece of coal too! 

Tucker, Fauna and Cali got treats and toys. They were veryhappy on Christmas morning. Father Christmas gave them a lotof good stuff. Some of the things, they haven't even startedplaying with yet because they're too busy with the other toys theyrecieved. 

I'm glad you liked the Soup on your Head song. I laughed at it too. 

Have a great day, Honey! :hug:
All my Love,

-Carolyn


----------

